# Relocating with family and need a start



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,

Firstly sorry if I am asking similar questions to previous posts but I have read quite a few and still find it hard to compare to my situation.

I have been offered a job in Nicosia starting in the new year with a full relocation package. It is an excellent company and I am sure i would love it there. I will be taking my wife and 3 children 7,6 and 2 out. I have looked at private schooling but couldn't pay 3 lots of fees (plus my UK mortgage until the house sells) so think i would be looking to send them to a greek school. 

I would be very grateful if someone could perhaps recommend a place to rent. Ideally it would be a small village with a school and an nice Byzantine church and maybe some English families but not some kind of gated expat compound. 

I have looked at other posts regarding salary and believe my offer is good (circa 50k Euros) but given the high rental costs I want to make sure we will be comfortable. I am not being greedy and have a basic lifestyle but as said above i could be carrying a £600pcm mortgage in the UK for a while. 

Any help or recommendations you guys could give would be great, I was hoping to come to the UK and google everything but Cyprus doesn't have a good web presence and there is no rightmove and upmystreet ;-) 

Please feel free to give me direct advice and recommendations as i really need some "inside help".. I completely understand that it is your opinion and will check it all out for myself, i just need a start.

I'm looking at Nicosia and Larnaca district but would prefer to stay out of city centres. 

Many thanks, apologies if i have breached etiquette or repeated and i look forward to your help!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Zeebo. welcome to the forum. 
There is no problem about asking questions... doing our best to answer them is what the Cyprus forum does!

50k is a good offer and a lot more than the average wage. You will be able to live comfortably on that, even with a mortgage in the UK if the children went to state schools but it could be tight if you were paying three lots of school fees, because it doesn't just stop at the fees. With the ages of your children they could be fluent in Greek very quickly and do well if they went to local schools. 

With regard to location, how much commuting do you want to do each day? How close do you want to be to a town? There are lots of good areas between Nicosia and Larnaca and access is good if you using the Nicosia to Limassol and Nicosia to Larnaca motorways. Let me know how long/far you want to drive and I'll make some suggestions.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Firstly sorry if I am asking similar questions to previous posts but I have read quite a few and still find it hard to compare to my situation.
> 
> ...


The offer is good (look InBusiness magazine KPMG salaries study). The taxes you'll pay on it don't compare to the UK. 

Take advantage of the relocation package to bring everything from the UK.
I consider the rents here low but I came from New York City. I pay 700e a month for a 350sqm house with 4 bedrooms, the only negative is that it's not on the ground floor. I see it as temporary so I don't care that's on thew green line- actually it means it's really really quiet.

I like some villages on the way to Larnaca but bear in mind that there is a lot of traffic coming into Nicosia from that direction in the morning rush hour and out in the afternoon rush hour. On the positive side you'll be closer to the beach on the weekends.

Dina


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you for your quick replies. It is so nice to be getting help as when i was out everyone was promising to help and now im back in the UK it has gone quiet (apparently this is a classic greek trait lol). 

Ok i have no problem with commuting so would be willing to live anywhere within 45 minutes of nicosia. Traffic can be annoying but after doing the M6/M5 hell for years i don't think it will compare!

Dina - 700E does sound more like it as the only thing i seem to be able to get are holiday lets in paphos! 

So the scope is:
- 45 minutes of nicosia
- Greek side
- beech distance doesn't really matter
- good local school (initially we will be a 1 car family and i will be commuting in it)
- Exposure to the local greek culture (we are Orthodox anyway so no probs there)

Thanks again for your help


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Thank you for your quick replies. It is so nice to be getting help as when i was out everyone was promising to help and now im back in the UK it has gone quiet (apparently this is a classic greek trait lol).
> 
> Ok i have no problem with commuting so would be willing to live anywhere within 45 minutes of nicosia. Traffic can be annoying but after doing the M6/M5 hell for years i don't think it will compare!
> 
> ...


1.Where in Nicosia will your job be? Make a big difference as it takes me 30min to go from my house to Aglanjia for instance.
2. If you have two cars bring both, since company pays. It will be very hard to be stuck with no 2nd car. We lasted for about 2 weeks after my husband got a job. Unless of course your wife can drop you off and pick you up when she needs to use the car. remember there is hardly any public transport here.
3.I know about good schools within Nicosia not the outside villages.
4. About the rent you have to be a bit flexible. I wanted to be in another neighborhood not far from here but the rents were around 1200e for much smaller houses but with yard, but seeing that this is only temporary till we buy or build, I couldn't justify the difference.

and finally don't take offers for help too seriously. lol. Although you could ask them again and again, they won't mind and someone might actually help.lol


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

The office is on Archbishop Makarios III Avenue. I don't know which district it is in but i walked into the centre in no time.

I do have 2 cars by my second is a 10 year old honda civic and it has had it lol.. Would it be a good idea to quickly replace it now? I have heard there are problems if you try to inport one you haven't owned for 2 years or something?

I'm willing to go upto about 850 Euros a month for the rent,, maybe 900 but i don't wan't outgoings to be too high.

Thanks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

You should have no trouble finding villas with pools in the villages around Larnaca for that kind of money.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*Makarios III Traffic*



BabsM said:


> You should have no trouble finding villas with pools in the villages around Larnaca for that kind of money.


The problem with living in Larnaca and comuting into the city Centre (you can't get more central than Makarios III) is going to be the horrendous traffic. I commute in the opposite direction living in Nicosia and working in Larnaca - which is a 30 minute drive and I always feel sorry for the people stuck in the huge tail backs on the opposite side of the road. When I worked in Nicosia a couple of years ago it could easily take 1.5 to 2 hours to get into the city centre from our house on the outskirts, you could add probably another half hour to that if you were joining the tailbacks from the main highway. Just a thought. Traffic normally is not an issue outside of the rush hour, but it only takes one tailgate smash to snarl the whole system up (as local regulations dictate that cars cannot be moved however slight the damage until the police arrive - and they're inevitably stuck a few miles back in the tailback). As Cyprus is not renowned for its careful drivers, this happens on a daily basis. I've been comuting now for two years, and it is a very rare day indeed not to witness a major prang and tailback on the motorway coming into Nicosia.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

As Cyprus is not renowned for its careful drivers, this happens on a daily basis. I've been comuting now for two years, and it is a very rare day indeed not to witness a major prang and tailback on the motorway coming into Nicosia.

Coming from Larnaca one Monday morning I saw 3 accidents on the way. I told my husband this shouldn't surprise us as they don't seem to know the meaning of defensive driving here. I don't know the regulations about cars either. Actually the prices for new cars have come down drastically. But I would say do look into it as it will be impossible without a second car.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I was aware the traffic was bad but that does sound nasty! Had a few tips and areas include:

Nicosia - Lakatamia
Larnaca - Voroklini, Kiti, Mazotos, Aradippou, Pervolia, Livadhia
Limassol - Zygi, Chirokitia, Kalavasos

Any thoughts?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Lakatamia is huge so you could be in Lakatamia and be in the village or be somewhere more suburban. I have heard that the village part is very nice and has a trail all the way to Nicosia(not quite sure where it leads to though).


Yes there is scouting here too.

I also send you a pm.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Thanks everyone. I was aware the traffic was bad but that does sound nasty! Had a few tips and areas include:
> 
> Nicosia - Lakatamia
> Larnaca - Voroklini, Kiti, Mazotos, Aradippou, Pervolia, Livadhia
> ...


In the Larnaca area I'd agree about Oroklini (Voroklini) but I would stick to the village area and stay away from the area around the motorway. I'd add Pyla, Kellia and Troulli, all around Oroklini. Yes to Kiti, Mazotos, Pervolia and some areas of Aradhippou. Not so keen on Livadhia. I'd add Alethriko (I would, I live here! Good primary school), Anglisides, Anafotida (lovely little village with a small primary school) and Kofinou. Tersafanou is a possiblility but is becoming spoilt with the amount of apartments. You could also consider Psematismenos and Maroni. Kalavasos is actually in Larnaca District and is very nice. All of these are reachable via motorways. 

Does anyone know about villages alongside the motorway on the way to Nicosia, between Kofinou and Strovolos ? eg Agia Varvara,


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

BabsM said:


> In the Larnaca area I'd agree about Oroklini (Voroklini) but I would stick to the village area and stay away from the area around the motorway. I'd add Pyla, Kellia and Troulli, all around Oroklini. Yes to Kiti, Mazotos, Pervolia and some areas of Aradhippou. Not so keen on Livadhia. I'd add Alethriko (I would, I live here! Good primary school), Anglisides, Anafotida (lovely little village with a small primary school) and Kofinou. Tersafanou is a possiblility but is becoming spoilt with the amount of apartments. You could also consider Psematismenos and Maroni. Kalavasos is actually in Larnaca District and is very nice. All of these are reachable via motorways.
> 
> Does anyone know about villages alongside the motorway on the way to Nicosia, between Kofinou and Strovolos ? eg Agia Varvara,


Agia Varvara and Lythrodondas (very close to each other) and equal distance from Nicosia and Larnaca are very popular these days with Nicosians who want to leave the city. I have passed through them and they seem nice. Semi mountainous region- so cooler in the summer and greener. One of the two seem to have a square (an essential part of a village for me). I don't know about the schools there or if there are any expats.

I have a friend from Kofinou, I have not visited the village but he said that that is a refugee village (Turkish Cypriot village abandoned by it's inhabitants in 1974 and refugees settled there in 1974) and there is nothing there.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Agia Varvara and Lythrodondas (very close to each other) and equal distance from Nicosia and Larnaca are very popular these days with Nicosians who want to leave the city. I have passed through them and they seem nice. Semi mountainous region- so cooler in the summer and greener. One of the two seem to have a square (an essential part of a village for me). I don't know about the schools there or if there are any expats.
> 
> I have a friend from Kofinou, I have not visited the village but he said that that is a refugee village (Turkish Cypriot village abandoned by it's inhabitants in 1974 and refugees settled there in 1974) and there is nothing there.


No, Kofinou is not abandoned, or at least not the Kofinou I know. There are shops, the local rural medical centre, area police station, a school, a community and its on the junction between the Larnaca -Nicosia and Limassol - Nicosia motorways. I don't know how many Brits there are but I know of some.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

BabsM said:


> No, Kofinou is not abandoned, or at least not the Kofinou I know. There are shops, the local rural medical centre, area police station, a school, a community and its on the junction between the Larnaca -Nicosia and Limassol - Nicosia motorways. I don't know how many Brits there are but I know of some.


You misread my message, I didn't say it IS abandonded, I said the original inhabitants abandonded it and it was settled by refugees in 1974- according to my friend who was born and raised and runs an extremely successful business from there. Now when he said there is nothing there could be subject to interpretation.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your help it really is invaluable to have help from the island and first hand accounts. Ok i now have loads for larnaka which is fantastic and im following them up with estate agents now. Does anyone have any in the nicosia district? or is it somewhere most brits avoid? The area to the south looks good 'on the map' but ideas and oppinions would be great.

Also what is the 'refugee centre' in the southern suburb of nicosia and is it something to avoid?


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry another question... Estate agents in larnaka and nicosia district? I have found lots of UK facing websites that want you to rent seaside villas for loads but im interested in the "local" agents.. an good sites?


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Larnaca: ERA Real Estate, 
Oroklini: Cyprus Life
Cyprus wide - BuySellCyprus


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

zeebo said:


> Sorry another question... Estate agents in larnaka and nicosia district? I have found lots of UK facing websites that want you to rent seaside villas for loads but im interested in the "local" agents.. an good sites?


Hi Zeebo
From personal experience i can recommend FSB Properties (WWW.fsbproperties.com) who are based in Avgorou, they are Cypriot owned, very knowledgeable about the area and helpful.
Panayioti, the owner, has duel nationality (British Cypriot) his English is fluent (better than mine) and i'm confident he can assist whether its long term rental or purchase.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Thank you all so much for your help it really is invaluable to have help from the island and first hand accounts. Ok i now have loads for larnaka which is fantastic and im following them up with estate agents now. Does anyone have any in the nicosia district? or is it somewhere most brits avoid? The area to the south looks good 'on the map' but ideas and oppinions would be great.
> 
> Also what is the 'refugee centre' in the southern suburb of nicosia and is it something to avoid?


The refugee centres are estates which house the refugees from the 1974 Conflict in Cyprus when a fair percentage of the population were dislocated from the north (& vice versa). Following the conflict there was a population exchange with many thousands of Greek Cypriots who had lived in the now occupied north transferring to the south and Turkish Cypriots being moved to the north. In areas were there were formerly large numbers of Turkish Cypriots (such as Paphos) displaced Greek Cypriots were housed in the now vacant Turkish Cypriot homes, but in many places such as Nicosia, housing estates had to be rapidly built as there were not enough vacant Turkish properties to inhabit. Quite large estates of substandard housing (pretty similar to the average accommodation available on regular housing estates in the UK) have existed since the conflict. They are not noted for anything in particular apart from boxy terracd small houses. They certainly do not resemble anything like a 'refugee camp' and indeed many have grown up into areas that are now desirable places to live with palatial manor style houses springing up on vacant land adjacent to them.


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Some of the villages closer to Nicosia are Pera Chorio Nisou, Dali, and Latsia; on the right hand side of the highway coming towards Nicosia. All are pretty large but part of them is still somewhat traditional. Latsia is where Ikea is at. On the other side of the highway is Tseri. Geri is also somewhere around there. So these would be the closest commute for you. If you want to look into the other direction there is Deftera - closer to Lacatamia- also pretty big but was told very nice. There are lots of villages around there that you can look into. This way into Nicosia in rush hour is just as bad as coming from Larnaca.


----------



## soso (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi to every body 
I need help 
I will move to limassol with my wife and tow kids “4&3” years I am just waiting for my working permit may be I will got it in max 1 month I will start with 1700 euro per month do you think is this enough to live in limassol keep in mind I have to rent home or flat with minimum 2 bedroom and my kids is in the age that I have to send them to kinder gratin can I live with my salary ??? if not what is the salary I need so I can live comfortable life also I am a family man I don’t drink do go to pups …..etc 
I will deeply appreciate your help very much and I will be happy for your advice


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

*At a push*



soso said:


> Hi to every body
> I need help
> I will move to limassol with my wife and tow kids “4&3” years I am just waiting for my working permit may be I will got it in max 1 month I will start with 1700 euro per month do you think is this enough to live in limassol keep in mind I have to rent home or flat with minimum 2 bedroom and my kids is in the age that I have to send them to kinder gratin can I live with my salary ??? if not what is the salary I need so I can live comfortable life also I am a family man I don’t drink do go to pups …..etc
> I will deeply appreciate your help very much and I will be happy for your advice


Your offer is a reasonably good one for Cyprus where the average salary is about 1300 and many are on far less. I think Limassol rents are going to be quite high, but there is a surplus of property so you should be able to negotiate a reasonable rent. The crunch is going to be child-care and education which is not cheap. Both myself and wife work to make ends meet. I don't think it is realistic to raise a family on one Cypriot salary any more, unless you are extremely frugal and start to live like hermits. The cost of living is increasing, and younger families feel the pinch even more as there are more people to feed/clothe, educate and provide medical care for. I think you'll be able to make it work at a push, and if your wife can find part-time work, every little helps.


----------

